# New to site!



## dave74 (Jan 17, 2010)

HI everyone! I am new to this site and about 3 weeks into an frame off on my '67. I (like most) have big plans and a limited budget so I'm sure i will be picking you brains for tips on what to do to save a few $$$ and headaches.

Dave


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dave,

Welcome :seeya , and very nice project. There are a lot of good threads here a a ton of information. Ask away and keep the pictures coming!

-Thor


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome and good luck on the rebuild. Looks about like mine as far as rust goes.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Frame Off... are you nuts ?!#$!?

Of course you are, but good luck. Look forward to seeing your progress here! WELCOME.

What is the car? Engine? Drivetrain? 

Tons of help on this board, lots of guys who have been where you are.

What kind of shop are you working in? Looks like a home garage with some nice tools, compressor? etc...? 

What are the goals with your car, and what are your priorities? Know that first, and your purchases (of parts and stuff) will all contribute to the goal. If you aren't sure, you will spend a lot of cash chasing dichotomes end states (for example ... I want a street able car (smooth idle, low noise, gas mileage, smooth ) or I want a fast drag car (i.e., rowdy idle, power at higher rpms, loud, fast, etc...) 

Be honest with yourself in these goals. It will help. I have never been that clear in my thinking.

Most of all, have fun, enjoy the journey. 

I can't wait to see your 

Dave


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey dave74.
Nice to see another 67 getting fixed up.
Hey, are those red fender liners sitting on the wheels in the "frame" picture?
Hard to tell, but I can't figure what else they could be....
Save 'em if they are....
Dave


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy Dave, and welcome!

Did you say something about saving money and headaches?? Are you sure you're building a Pontiac?? :rofl:

Bear


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome and good luck, forget about saving any money- its all going into the car. But seriously this site helped me to build 1 badass car, lots of knowledge and "been there done that" info you can use. Use the search option often because someone has already done,tried or been in the same situation you will be. and keep the pics coming :cheers


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome. The people here are amazing. You'll love it here. I look forward to seeing more of your car in various stages. Keep us posted.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome....The frame off, and LIMITED budget is gonna be an issue! Take your time and do it right.....:cheers Eric


----------

